# 114H Penn Porn



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

First off, I would like to thank Keith (Ocean Master) for all of his help and the great deal he gave me on the parts and shipping them to me! I wouldn't be able to support my problem without him! Contributing to the delinquency of a fisherman. haha

I started this project a couple of years ago with the purchase of a pretty nice Penn 114H on ebay for $34. Yep! $34. I started a thread looking for what to do to it here:
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f65/hotrodding-penn-114h-173946/

Well, this past week I ordered the parts from Ocean Master. This morning I tore the reel down and did the dead.
S/S Main Gear
S/S Pinion Gear
S/S Yoke
S/S Dog
Carbontex 7+1 Drag Stack
Bryan Young Ground Flat S/S Drag Washers

The reel is now much smoother and is supposed to be capable of *45 lbs of drag* or more.... :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: Well, THAT should be enough to pop the 85lb braid that I have it spooled with. haha



Yeah, I know the slide is missing. This was taken during a test fitting. The slide is polished now as well.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Beautiful reel..!

Add another metal drag washer to the top of the stack so there won't be that much room between the handle and the drag star. With the accessible drag it's a quick fix.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, I was going to do that. I'll take it to work with me in the morning. I work at a fastener company that specializes in S/S. I'm sure that I'll be able to find something.
The available drag is ridiculous! It easily maxes out my 25lb drag scale. I need to replace the topshot on it. If I remember correctly, I put 65 mono on it. I think I will move up to some 100. I built this thing for yakin baits out from the beach or parking the boat near the beach for sharks. And maybe dropping on reefs for a Goliath. They break us off several times a trip. Now I have something for em! ;-)

I wish someone made S/S sideplate rings for this thing. Mine are a little pitted. Not bad, but not perfect. I read somewhere that the new ones wont fit the older maroon reels.


----------



## ssuajk (May 17, 2014)

Nice reel you got there. I see you spent all your money on that Penn and had to opt for that Made in China rod...lol


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

ssuajk said:


> Nice reel you got there. I see you spent all your money on that Penn and had to opt for that Made in China rod...lol


Arent they all made in China now? haha
Haha. Nah, it was just the one that I liked. I bought it at Half Hitch. I didn't see one that I liked anywhere near as much that wasn't ALOT more $$$ I dont know much about rods of this size, so until I learn more, I wasn't willing to sink much money into one. I still have less than $200 in the reel, and less than $300 in the combo. It's a combo that I only use about one week of the year and maaayybeeee another weekend or two....

Besides, I just bought 2 new Penn Squall Lever Drag trolling reels, 2 new trolling rods, and 2 modded Penn 113's on Star Delux rods. Money was getting tight. haha


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

The reel cleaned up nice.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The replacement rings are SS now. It may take some work getting them to fit. The sideplates swell over time.


----------

